# Schwinn middleweight ID



## Majdotkool (Jun 29, 2022)

I am planning checking this bike tomorrow. I would like to know any thoughts on it, like what year and model, original parts, missing or replacement parts? Unfortunately this is the only picture available.
I am pretty certain the basket isn’t original. 🤣


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> I am planning checking this bike tomorrow. I would like to know any thoughts on it, like what year and model, original parts, missing or replacement parts? Unfortunately this is the only picture available.
> I am pretty certain the basket isn’t original. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 1654487



Has a wingtip guard so pre '69, I think I see a fork crown and the one fender looks too clean could be SS making it a corvette which would make sense with the 4 reflector rack I think. It has the nicer stem.Not original seat , wheels look to be S-7 that would be correct.I cant see the rear hub. Hard to tell what is correct or original. It is a middle weight build it as you like.


----------



## phantom (Jun 29, 2022)

Really hard to tell from one picture. I don't think it's a Corvette. They all had Bow pedals, not waffle cuts and never had a rear rack. If rear fender is original then also wrong reflector. The bars are not original MW. My guess a Typhoon.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2022)

I looked at that for a few minutes and gave up. Chrome S-7's and maybe, just maybe, a stainless rear fender. A rear wire carrier too! It's a parts bike of an unknown. Chrome fork crown and forged stem so not a Typhoon.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jul 5, 2022)

the seat would be correct on a heavi duti


----------



## Majdotkool (Jul 5, 2022)

@flyingtaco


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks like a hodgepodge


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2022)

68, Could be a Heavy Duty.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2022)

4 models available that year and all offered in black. Only 2 had the chrome fork crown, Panther and HD. Panther should have a tank, I don't see tank mounts in your pics.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> 4 models available that year and all offered in black. Only 2 had the chrome fork crown, Panther and HD. Panther should have a tank, I don't see tank mounts in your pics.




You beat me to it!!!!!  🤣 

Process of elimination. Looks like there were only 4 middleweight 26" boys models available during 1968. Now that we have the SN the guessing game is a breeze. All four models were available in Black, the Panther was a tank model with hangers on the top bar. There were two Typhoons but the Typhoon did not come with the chrome fork crown. Then there's the Heavy Duty that came with that seat hd spokes and front hub, chrome fenders and fork crown. So a HD it is.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jul 5, 2022)

Nice one Greg @flyingtaco!


----------



## bloo (Jul 5, 2022)

Araya S7? I know we have discussed them. Are they on both wheels?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 6, 2022)

bloo said:


> Araya S7? I know we have discussed them. Are they on both wheels?



I have a 20 inch set of the Araya S-7s it looks like he has both. What is date on crank and fork? Do they match? Would a '68 HD have a CT stamped crank like my '65? Matching dated parts would just about seal it as a HD.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 6, 2022)

bloo said:


> Araya S7? I know we have discussed them. Are they on both wheels?




Is there any wants for these? I have an Araya steel S-2 on a cycle truck.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 6, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have a 20 inch set of the Araya S-7s it looks like he has both. What is date on crank and fork? Do they match? Would a '68 HD have a CT stamped crank like my '65? Matching dated parts would just about seal it as a HD.




The last CT's were 67 so it would be interesting to see if it had that.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jul 6, 2022)

bloo said:


> Araya S7? I know we have discussed them. Are they on both wheels?



They are on both wheels


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 6, 2022)

That seat was used again when Chicago built the Klunkers and Cruisers.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 6, 2022)

“Heavy Duty” bikes had painted fenders, all other models had chrome plated ones.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 13, 2022)

It’s a good start!


----------

